# Suche passenden Monitor für RTX 2080



## Azadyusef (7. November 2018)

*Suche passenden Monitor für RTX 2080*

Nabend zusammen,
Ich suche für meinen PC einen passenden Monitor.
Komponente:
Ryzen 2700x
Gainward Rtx 2080

Der Monitor sollte in WQHD oder ähnlich sein.
27 Zoll mindestens haben und 144 Hz.
Nun wurde mir dringend empfohlen einen Monitor mit Gsync zu kaufen, da es sich sonst nicht lohnt mit meiner Graka.
Bevor nun die Technik Profis und Die Technik Polizei mich mit Fachchinesisch überflutet muss ich erwähnen dass ich mich nur mäßig mit dem Thema auskenne.
Nun möchte ich noch fragen ob es ein großer Unterschied ist wenn ich einen Monitor mit 5Ms Reaktionszeit habe oder einen mit 1Ms... WQHD Monitore habe ich gefunden für 400-600€ die sehr gut bewertet sind, jedoch habe ich im selben Preissegment auch einen Ultrawide Monitor gefunden mit einer .. (?) ultrawide WQHD (?) Auflösung von LG der mir sehr zuspricht, jedoch 5 Ms Reaktionszeit hat..

Ich verlinke die Monitore bzw siehe im Anhang.
Bitte um Tipps. Vielen Dank. (:

Ultrawide:
LG Electronics 34UC79G-B ab €'?'449 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

WQHD:
Siehe Anhang


----------



## Cleriker (7. November 2018)

*AW: Suche passenden Monitor für RTX 2080*

Da du bestimmt wenn verfügbar auch raytracing nutzen möchtest, würde ich mal 1080p empfehlen.
Jedenfalls der aus bisherigen Tests bekannten fps nach. MMn besser als sich zu ärgern die Auflösung zu reduzieren.

Falls du das nicht möchtest, würde ich von den ausgewählten den Omen empfehlen. Ein Kollege nutzt zwei davon und ist bisher komplett zufrieden. Von dem was ich so gesehen habe sind die Farben auch überraschend gut.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Azadyusef (7. November 2018)

*AW: Suche passenden Monitor für RTX 2080*

Also mit einer rtx 2080 möchte ich ungern auf 1080p gehen.. 
Raytracing sagt mir leider neu und sagt mir nichts. Ist das so wichtig?
Ist also der Ultrawide Monitor ungeeignet für mich? Hätte mir den Monitor gut vorstellen können aber anscheinend hat der ja auch kein Gsync wie ich eben gelesen habe.. sondern freesync..


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. November 2018)

*AW: Suche passenden Monitor für RTX 2080*



Azadyusef schrieb:


> Raytracing sagt mir leider neu und sagt mir nichts. Ist das so wichtig?



Nunja...Das war eins der meistdiskutiertesten Themen bei Release der rtx Karten. Theoretisch sehen damit Spiegelungen und Schatten so wie im echten Leben aus. Du kannst in jedem Spiegel, Fenster usw dein Spiegelbild sehen. Leider ist das so anspruchsvoll, dass die Entwickler schon die Qualität von raytracing runterschrauben müssen um das in 1080p mit 60 fps hinzubekommen. Ich finde ja dass die generelle Performance ein wichtigeres Thema wäre. Warum kaufst du für die Karte keinen 4k Monitor? Hast du bedenken bezüglich der 8GB? Wenn du die Details nur auf hoch stellst, müssten sogar die 8gb reichen.


----------



## Atma (7. November 2018)

*AW: Suche passenden Monitor für RTX 2080*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Da du bestimmt wenn verfügbar auch raytracing nutzen möchtest, würde ich mal 1080p empfehlen.
> Jedenfalls der aus bisherigen Tests bekannten fps nach. MMn besser als sich zu ärgern die Auflösung zu reduzieren.


Man sollte nicht alles an den Werten der BF1 Demo vor ein paar Monaten festmachen. Dice hat z.B. gesagt, dass es problemlos denkbar wäre die normale Grafik in 4K zu rendern und die Raytracing Spiegelungen in 1080p. Wie die Implementierung letztendlich aussieht und performt werden wir in ein paar Tagen wissen, sofern MS dann endlich wieder das 1809 Update freigibt.


----------



## Cleriker (7. November 2018)

*AW: Suche passenden Monitor für RTX 2080*

Ist mir bewusst. Nur was erscheint die sinnvoller? Eine Frage die jetzt gestellt wird anhand erster Anhaltspunkte zu beantworten, oder gar nicht, oder wild drauf los zu raten/hoffen?

Da er eine rtx2080 gekauft hat zu kosten oberhalb eine 1080ti, bin ich davon ausgegangen dass ihm dieses Feature wichtig sei. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Atma (7. November 2018)

*AW: Suche passenden Monitor für RTX 2080*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ist mir bewusst. Nur was erscheint die sinnvoller? Eine Frage die jetzt gestellt wird anhand erster Anhaltspunkte zu beantworten, oder gar nicht, oder wild drauf los zu raten/hoffen?
> 
> Da er eine rtx2080 gekauft hat zu kosten oberhalb eine 1080ti, bin ich davon ausgegangen dass ihm dieses Feature wichtig sei.


Am sinnvollsten für eine RTX 2080 ist ganz klar WQHD. Welches Modell genau der TE nimmt ist am Ende Geschmackssache, ich persönlich habe (unter anderem) den Dell S2716DG. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Monitor, mein Exemplar kam jedoch nicht ohne Makel. Out-of-the-Box hatte der Monitor sehr blasse und ausgewaschene Farben weshalb ich mit einer Kalibrierung durch ein Colorimeter nachhelfen musste. Ob das bei neueren Revisionen auch so ist kann ich nicht sagen. Genauso kann ich nichts zu den anderen Monitoren sagen, die der TE in der engeren Wahl hat.


----------



## Cosmas (8. November 2018)

*AW: Suche passenden Monitor für RTX 2080*

So blass is der Dell S2716DG nicht, ausserdem ist es ein TN Monitor, der hat nunmal nicht ganz die Farbqualitäten eines IPS Panels oder den 3000:1 Kontrast von VA, wer das von TN erwartet wird enttäuscht und Colorimeter-Einsatz halte ich für übertrieben, aber wer eines hat, von mir aus.

Werkseinstellungen beibelassen und in der NV-Steuerung auf 85% Gamma, 60% Brillianz und Kontrast nach Gusto, dazu den Farbraum auf Voll (0-255) und gut is. 

(Und ja ich hab den selbst am Start.  )



WQHD ist jedenfalls das Format der Wahl bei dem Setup, G-Sync sollte man nach Möglichkeit mitnehmen.


@Cleriker: 
Die 1080Ti ist kaum noch erhältlich, die Produktion eingestellt und die wenigen verfügbaren, kaum noch für weniger als die 2080 zu bekommen, 
von daher ist der Kauf des neueren Modells, besonders für Unbedarfte, welche von der ihr zugrunde liegenden Technik keinen Plan haben, sondern eben reine Leistung wollten, egal wofür, genau der Stand der Dinge.

ReyDressing ist bis auf weiteres eh unbrauchbar und viel zu simpel implementiert, als das es den Hype verdienen würde, der darum gemacht wird, es kostet immo nur chipfläche, was den Chip ordentlich verteuert, und frisst ordentlich Leistung. 
Ob man damit dann tatsächlich auf FHD dann auch wenigstens 60FPS erreicht...ich weiss ja nicht, das Feature wird erst was, wenn die 3xxx oder 4xxx Generation auf den Markt kommt und das Baby grössere Schühchen braucht.

@Lichtbringer: 
4k wird überbewertet und kostet massiv Leistung und die 2080 hätte da Mühe überhaupt 60FPS stabil zu liefern, bei mehr als der doppelten WQHD Auflösung, das schafft ja nichtmal die 2080Ti in jedem Spiel stabil bei max Settings. 
Ausserdem ist 4K auf 27" einfach viel zu gequetscht, selbst auf 30" sind Schrift und Symbole einfach winzig, das ist bei WQHD eben auch nicht der Fall und man hat trotzdem nen grösseres und schärferes Bild und deutlich bessere Framerates.

WQHD & 144Hz (+ möglicher Sync-Tech) ist einfach der absolute Sweetspot.


----------



## Azadyusef (8. November 2018)

*AW: Suche passenden Monitor für RTX 2080*

Weil ich lieber wqhd 100 fps + in den meisten spielen habe anstatt 4k und mickrige 30-60 fps


----------



## Azadyusef (8. November 2018)

*AW: Suche passenden Monitor für RTX 2080*

Von dem Feature wusste ich erst als du es erwähntest. Also nein nicht so wichtig


----------



## IICARUS (8. November 2018)

*AW: Suche passenden Monitor für RTX 2080*

ReyDressing ist mir jetzt nicht bekannt, aber das scheint mir wieder was zu sein wie damals mit DX12 wo jeder mit den damals "ach so gute" AMD Karten mit halten wollten. DX12 ist bis heute noch nicht ausgereift und wie es sich noch entwickeln wird steht in den Sternen geschrieben. Würde mich daher nicht darauf festsetzen für etwas was noch nicht mal richtig erschienen ist.

Ich habe mit meinem UWQHD und meiner 1070 Grafikkarte sehr viel Spaß und möchte es nicht mehr missen wollen.

Zur Frage Ultrawide: Dieser Monitor ist nur 1080P, würde ich daher nicht nehmen da ich versuchen würde auf 1440P zu kommen.
Ausserdem soll es je nach Anwendung mit nur 1080P und der Auflösung etwas Pixelig werden. Zumindest was über 34 Zoll (Ultrawide) bei nur 1080P manchmal berichtet wird.

UWQHD wirst du aber nicht unter 700 Euro bekommen.


----------



## Atma (8. November 2018)

*AW: Suche passenden Monitor für RTX 2080*



Cosmas schrieb:


> So blass is der Dell S2716DG nicht, ausserdem ist es ein TN Monitor, der hat nunmal nicht ganz die Farbqualitäten eines IPS Panels oder den 3000:1 Kontrast von VA, wer das von TN erwartet wird enttäuscht und Colorimeter-Einsatz halte ich für übertrieben, aber wer eines hat, von mir aus.


Mit Werkseinstellungen ist der S2716DG ziemlich blass, die Farben wirken völlig ausgewaschen. Nach der Kalibrierung steht er dem IPS Monitor direkt daneben außer beim Schwarzwert in nichts mehr nach.



> Werkseinstellungen beibelassen und in der NV-Steuerung auf 85% Gamma, 60% Brillianz und Kontrast nach Gusto, dazu den Farbraum auf Voll (0-255) und gut is.


Das Ziel wie bei meinem IPS war eine neutrale Farbwiedergabe, nicht zu knallig und nicht zu blass, nicht zu hell und nicht zu dunkel. Ergo 140 cd, 6500K Farbtemperatur und ein 2,2er Gamma. Bei deinen vorgeschlagenen Werten kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die für eine neutrale Farbwiedergabe sorgen. Die Einstellung für den Farbraum ist zudem völlig irrelevant weil die bei einer Verwendung von Displayport ohnehin immer auf Voll steht. Das ist eher eine Einstellung für HDMI.



IICARUS schrieb:


> DX12 ist bis heute noch nicht ausgereift und wie es sich noch entwickeln wird steht in den Sternen geschrieben. Würde mich daher nicht darauf festsetzen für etwas was noch nicht mal richtig erschienen ist.


DX12 selber ist ausgereift, problematisch ist in den meisten Fällen die Implementierung der Entwickler.


----------



## RtZk (8. November 2018)

*AW: Suche passenden Monitor für RTX 2080*



Cosmas schrieb:


> S
> @Lichtbringer:
> 4k wird überbewertet und kostet massiv Leistung und die 2080 hätte da Mühe überhaupt 60FPS stabil zu liefern, bei mehr als der doppelten WQHD Auflösung, das schafft ja nichtmal die 2080Ti in jedem Spiel stabil bei max Settings.
> Ausserdem ist 4K auf 27" einfach viel zu gequetscht, selbst auf 30" sind Schrift und Symbole einfach winzig, das ist bei WQHD eben auch nicht der Fall und man hat trotzdem nen grösseres und schärferes Bild und deutlich bessere Framerates.
> ...



Es gibt die Windows Skalierung nicht umsonst, bei 125% kann man alles super lesen. 
Die Leistung der 2080 genügt auch, nur der VRAM schlicht nicht.


----------



## Cosmas (8. November 2018)

*AW: Suche passenden Monitor für RTX 2080*

Nur wirds bei der Skalierung wieder matschig und die sollte eben nicht nötig sein, zumal die auch nicht überall hilft oder greift und zudem einen Vorteil von UHD, nämlich die grössere Nutzfläche wieder relativiert, wenn man alles auf ein Niveau nahe WQHD hochskalieren muss. 

Die Leistung der 2080 "genügt" zwar für 4k, aber eben nicht uneingeschränkt für max settings, wenn man stabile 60FPS will oder schafft deine 1080Ti, die ja mehr oder minder der Leistung der 2080 entspricht das etwa? 
Da sind einem wohl eher eine gute native Auflösung ohne Skalierungsblödsinn und weit höhere FPS, auf einem trotzdem scharfen Bild wohl wichtiger zumal da dann auch der VRAM noch reicht.


@Atma: da irrste dich.
Ich verwende natürlich den DP und musste den Farbraum trotzdem manuell einstellen und die Einstellungen tun so ziemlich das, was du mit dem Colori gemacht hast, nur sind 140cd echt wenig, das sind ja nichtmal 50% der Helligkeit und da redest du von "nicht zu dunkel".
60% Brilli geben den Farben nur einen kleinen Kick in Sachen Sättigung, aber sie bleiben weiterhin neutral, erst ab ca 65% wird zBsp. Haut orange.
Und du musst mir nichts darüber erzählen, welche Farben und Blässe mein eigener Monitor hatte, als er aus der Kiste kam, die sind für ein aktuelles TN Panel ziemlich gut gewesen.
Wenn man natürlich IPS Farben will oder gewohnt ist, dann ist eben alles für einen das nicht dem entspricht völlig blass und "ausgewaschen", aber man stellt eben keine IPS Ansprüche an ein TN Panel, das versaut einem die Objektivität.


----------



## Azadyusef (8. November 2018)

*AW: Suche passenden Monitor für RTX 2080*



RtZk schrieb:


> Es gibt die Windows Skalierung nicht umsonst, bei 125% kann man alles super lesen.
> Die Leistung der 2080 genügt auch, nur der VRAM schlicht nicht.



Dann nutzt man aber doch nicht die native Auflösung durch den Zoom oder?


----------



## JoM79 (8. November 2018)

*AW: Suche passenden Monitor für RTX 2080*

Natürlich, an der Auflösung ändert sich nichts.


----------



## Cosmas (9. November 2018)

*AW: Suche passenden Monitor für RTX 2080*



Azadyusef schrieb:


> Dann nutzt man aber doch nicht die native Auflösung durch den Zoom oder?




Doch tut man, UHD bleibt weiter aktiv, nur werden Schrift und Symbole ggf ganze Dokumente hochskaliert und das ist dann ein zweischneidiges Schwert. 
Denn zum einen, kann man damit das meiste wieder gut les und klickbar machen, aber es funtz nicht überall, bzw nicht überall gleich gut und zudem wird es oft auch matschig, weil es von der nativen Auflösung abweicht, womit dann die Schärfe verloren geht.
Zum anderen negiert man durch das hochskalieren teilweise auch wieder den Effekt der hohen Auflösung, nämlich die grosse "Arbeitsfläche", denn was man hochskaliert, wird eben auch grösser und nimmt wieder mehr Platz ein, was das Ganze ad absurdum führt.

Da kann man eben auch gleich bei WQHD bleiben, was Leistungs und FPS Technisch eh besser, praktisch die aktuelle goldene Mitte ist und spart sich die ganze Geschichte, 
hat trotzdem fast den doppelten Platz von FHD, nen scharfes Bild auf 27" und kann mit der Karte weit über 60FPS MAX fahren, ohne das man um jeden Frame kämpfen muss.


Und wenn du unbedingt nen Ultrawide haben willst, dann auf keinen Fall den verlinkten LG mit seinen mickrigen 1080p.
Bei der Grössenordnung von/über 32" UltraWide sollteste UWQHD aka 3440 x 1440 nehmen, sonst haste ne Pixeldichte von um die 80PPI, 
die damit noch deutlich unter der von FHD auf 24" liegt (ca 91PPI) und dir die Pixel, selbst aus über nem Meter Entfernung, noch einzeln ins Gesicht springen.

Nur zum Vergleich: 
WQHD auf 27" hat ne Pixeldichte von ca 109PPI, gleiches gilt für einen 32" UWQHD.

UHD auf 27" hingegen quetscht gleich mal ca 163 Pixel aufn Zoll, 
weshalb Schrift und co auch so derbe, bis fast zur Unkenntlichkeit, schrumpfen, 
während da der Unterschied von 24"FHD auf 27"/32" (U)WQHD eher marginal ist und in der Regel keinerlei Skalierung bedarf.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (9. November 2018)

*AW: Suche passenden Monitor für RTX 2080*

@Te
Es gibt immernoch keine Karte die bei jedem spiel mit maximalen Details die 60fps erreicht. Egal in welcher Auflösung. Es gibt zwar einige Spiele in denen das möglich ist aber die Mehrzahl der aaa Spiele sind darauf ausgelegt durch ihre Grafikeinstellungen jede Grafikkarte zu überfordern.


----------

